# swollen insect bite



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi hazel

I've got an allergic reaction to a red ant bite. Big red swollen area on thigh, around 7cm x 4 cm. It's quite painful and still growing. 

Is there anything I can do or take apart from afterbite which has not worked? (I'm 18 weeks pregnant)

Cheers 

Eagle x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You really should make an urgent appointment with the GP. Insect bites can get infected quite easily and if it is spreading then that should be monitored/ treated properly.
You could try some hydrocortisone cream for the allergic reaction.
Most manufacturers advise avoiding antihistamines (you must not take loratidine or hydroxizine) but apart from the couple mentioned there is no evidence of problems in earlier pregnancy.

The GP might prescribe you an antihistamine, and /or if really bad give you a couple of doses of oral steroids.


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks hazel. Took your advice and went to see gp this morning. Strangely, I was prescribed antibiotics not steroids. The swelling is now 12*10cm and a second area has appeared.

I have started feeling quite faint and nauseous this evening with heart racing, and wondered whether this could be to do with bite or with antibiotics. I forgot to mention to doc that I am on nifedipine for high BP. Any probs with taking both?

Sorry to come to you again. Nhs direct had a " we are too busy" message on, not so helpful

Cheers

Eagle


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Which antibiotics have you been given?

I thought you might be given antibiotics for spreading cellulitis and infection and why I advised to see the GP.

If it is a penicillin you have been given there is no interaction with nifedipine. If it is erythromycin, then this can increase your exposure to the nifedipine.

Antibiotics can cause nausea in some people. 
To advise further I need to know what you are taking. 

If you feel really rough/ develop feverish feelings/ the cellulitis continues to spread then call the night doctor or go to A+E. In the mean time make sure you rest and keep up your fluids.


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks so much hazel. It's called cefalexin. 

Eagle x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cephalosporins are related to penicillins so there is no interaction with nifedipine. If you are feeling unwell then do contact the doctor again.


----------

